

Ask HN: Just built a mobile version of our site, feedback please? - desouzt

Hi guys,<p>We&#x27;ve just created a mobile version of our site - www.getinspired365.com&#x2F;mobile&#x2F;20131023 - just wondered what you thought? Would be very interested to see what you think of www.getinspired365.com&#x2F;mobile&#x2F;discover as we&#x27;re wondering if to follow this type of approach to our main site.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
desouzt
Clicky - www.getinspired365.com/mobile/20131023 and
www.getinspired365.com/mobile/discover

------
edent
It works very well on Android. I'd like links to full articles where possible.

~~~
desouzt
Thanks. So I believe there are links to full articles - for example today's
post (getinspired365.com/mobile/20131024) there is a 'more' button. If you
click this it will take you to a more detailed article. Thanks!

